# Avgorou



## mikensue26 (Jan 6, 2019)

We are moving to Avgorou in the next couple of months (hopefully).:fingerscrossed:
We have heard its a quite village but are there any meetings or events going on?
Any information about best places to eat or drink in the area would be great as well. 
Is there an English speaking doctor or dentist nearby?


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Mikensue26
We live in Vrysoulles which is about 2 miles from Avgorou and the next village so we know a little about your area.
There is a supermarket in Avgorou which I think is called 'BestValue' but we and most residents in the area shop at Litsas in Vrysoulles, they carry a large stock of Waitrose and Tesco lines but as you find out: British is not always best as local lines are often just as good if not better and usually far cheaper!
There is a doctors surgery in Avgorou which on the right hand side just as you start to leave the village on the road leading to the green line and according to his sign he has practised in the UK so language shouldn't be a problem. But in any case you will find all medical staff speak reasonable to good English so don't be concerned about that. There are several dentists in the surrounding villages; there is a good practice in Dherynia above the Social Services Offices but we use one in Oroklini, which is about 25mins drive towards Larnaca, as he comes highly recommended.
Not aware of any restaurants in Avgorou but Vrysoulles has 4 decent ones and Liopetri, Frenaros and Sotira all have reasonable eateries. 
From what I have heard the main meeting place in Avgorou would be the sports bar in the village square where they used to hold quiz nights etc. but it changed hands so i'm unsure if they still do them. Avgorou also holds occasional fares and events and being a farming area celebrate such things as strawberries, melons and (don't laugh) even the humble potato! They are good fun with lots of stalls and food samples to try.
Anything you want to know in advance just ask away and I will try and answer.


----------



## mikensue26 (Jan 6, 2019)

JonandGaynor said:


> Hi Mikensue26
> We live in Vrysoulles which is about 2 miles from Avgorou and the next village so we know a little about your area.
> There is a supermarket in Avgorou which I think is called 'BestValue' but we and most residents in the area shop at Litsas in Vrysoulles, they carry a large stock of Waitrose and Tesco lines but as you find out: British is not always best as local lines are often just as good if not better and usually far cheaper!
> There is a doctors surgery in Avgorou which on the right hand side just as you start to leave the village on the road leading to the green line and according to his sign he has practised in the UK so language shouldn't be a problem. But in any case you will find all medical staff speak reasonable to good English so don't be concerned about that. There are several dentists in the surrounding villages; there is a good practice in Dherynia above the Social Services Offices but we use one in Oroklini, which is about 25mins drive towards Larnaca, as he comes highly recommended.
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply a good basic knowledge of the area great.


----------

